
A definitive case against the Electoral College - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/21142223/electoral-college-2020-election-jesse-wegman
======
Finnucane
A tangential issue is the limitation of Congressional seats to 435 (since
1911), which affects the number of electors each state gets and distorts the
value of each elector and representative in terms of how many people each
represents.

